# TTOC Annual Event - Brooklands July 18th - UPDATE #2



## clived (May 6, 2002)

With the TTOC Annual Event at Brooklands only one week away, here's the latest updates on the great Brooklands experience!

*Tickets*

Tickets are now shipping, so if you're one of the many people who has already ordered your tickets you should either already have received them, or they'll be arriving shortly by recorded delivery. Don't forget to bring the included wristbands on the day so that our exhibitors, marshals and Brooklands staff can recognise you on the day and ensure you get full access to the TTOC only offers and activities. Oh, and don't forget to display your free gift!  If you haven't bought your ticket yet, please do so as soon as possible at http://shop.ttoc.co.uk or e-mail [email protected]! _If you've bought tickets, but not made your payment yet, please be aware they will not be posted until your payment has been received, so get on it!  _

*More exhibitors!*

Since Update #1 was released (see www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=25859 if you've not read it) we've added a couple of important exhibitors.

*Audi UK*, in the shape of TT product manager Calum, will be at the event. Calum will be giving a presentation on the history of the TT and will be happy to answer questions about our beloved car! A great chance to learn more about the TT.

*Local Audi dealer, Walton Audi* will be joining us and bringing a number of cars from other parts of the Audi range to drool over.

*Black Circles* - the guys won't be joining us in person, but they are donating a complete set of tires to one lucky person who takes part in the Black Circles Autotest, comprising of Test Hill, the Brooklands banking and a short course to test your driving skill. Entry to the test is open to all ticket holders who make a donation to the Black Circles charity fund, which of course is being added to our NSPCC donation.

*Zymol, represented by their Brooklands based distributor Vertar* will be exhibiting their range of high quality car cleaning and waxing products, including a live detailing demonstration during the day. A great chance to take a look at the finish available from this range of products and purchase product on the day. A big thanks to Vertar for stepping in at short notice too!

*Scalextric* - thanks to their generosity we'll once again be running the great Scalextric lap time competition and will be giving away a complete set as a prize for the fastest laps of the day. Will we all be beaten by a six year old girl again?!

*Surrey Police* are joinging us with a Casualty Reduction van and speed detection equipment and will be happy to provide "educational input" during the day!

*Other Updates*

*Concours* - We'll be running the concours competition again this year, so if you're a hardcore polisher, get your brushes, sponges, magic potions and incantions ready! If you're planning to enter the concours, please e-mail [email protected] so we can estimate numbers and make sure you tell the folks on the gate on the day so they can direct you to the concours area

*Wicked Wheels* are operating a booking system this year. If you would like to have a wheel or wheels repaired by Wicked Wheels at Brooklands, please go to www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=27812 and book a slot. Wicked Wheels hope to be able to carry out more repairs on the day than we have slots allocated, so it may be possible to just turn up and get a repair, but to be sure, book a space in advance! Prices for members are Â£45, Â£90, Â£130 and Â£160 for 1, 2, 3 and 4 wheels respectively and Â£55, Â£110, Â£150 and Â£180 for non-members.

*Charity Raffle Prizes* - our exhibitors are really coming up trumps this year with some great prizes - we want to keep an element of surprise, but lets just say that we have some very worthwhile prizes this year. Of course, you have to be there to be able to enter...

Once again, we very much hope to see you at Brooklands on July 18th, and also at the club AGM on the 17th if you can make it. Please contact me with any questions at all regarding the event.

For the TTOC Committee,

Clive

P.S. If you want to see what test hill looks like once youâ€™ve driven up it...


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

test hill looks like a suspension breaker!!!

Nutts, know you dont want to hear this but when is the absolute cut off for ordering tickets online?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

dimitt said:


> test hill looks like a suspension breaker!!!
> 
> Nutts, know you dont want to hear this but when is the absolute cut off for ordering tickets online?


Depends if you want to get them before the event or not! 

The real question is when is the cut off for paying for tickets on-line - we still have people who have placed an order, but not paid, so the tickets are just sat there... :?

The tickets are sent recorded delivery, so realistically, taking into account the quality of the postal service, that you might have to go to the post office to collect them and that somebody has to actually put the things in envelopes, go to the post office and fill the forms in so it has to be done outside of work time, the last day we're going to post is *FIRST THING MONDAY MORNING*, which means they should arrive Tues or Weds, given you Thurs and Fri to collect them if need be.

If you order after Monday morning we will hold your tickets for collection on the gate, but please try to avoid this as it will slow down entry on the day for everyone. As an absolutte last resort, we will be able to sell tickets for *cash* on the door, but we're trying to keep this to an absolute minimum (i.e. for those that really can't commit till the last minute) to avoid creating even bigger queues. Oh, and correct change only please! 

Put another way, go order them now! 

Cheers, Clive


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

thanks, will do it as soon as possible!


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

I have my ticket, but absolutley guTTed I will not be able to attend 

Hope you all have a great time.


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

UK225 said:


> I have my ticket, but absolutley guTTed I will not be able to attend


Looks like I won't be going either [smiley=bigcry.gif] I was sooo looking forward to it.

Sam XX


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

spilmah said:


> UK225 said:
> 
> 
> > I have my ticket, but absolutley guTTed I will not be able to attend
> ...


Why not Sam, what's up?


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

Do ever get that feeling that if you do something, you will be made to regret it for a long time to come.

Sam XXX


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Sam,

You have IM. :?



spilmah said:


> Do ever get that feeling that if you do something, you will be made to regret it for a long time to come.
> 
> Sam XXX


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

UK225 said:


> I have my ticket, but absolutley guTTed I will not be able to attend


At least you'll still see lots of fast things ... well planes - at Farnborough  .

You could also wave to me as I'm flying on the Company plane from Farnborough on Monday morning at 09:05 - not the Typhoon unfortunately but probably a BAe-146 or ATP 



UK225 said:


> Hope you all have a great time.


Thanks. Hope things go well for you.

Moley


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Bummer when you cannot come when you thought you could... 

...but on the flipside, although we don't have a TT anymore and didn't think we would be able to come, we're going to be there anyway 

...but in something made by BMW. Sorry about that.

Pete


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Pete,

I'll see you in the "other" car park :roll: :wink:


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

LOL - I've got a sneaky feeling lots of people will be seeing me, as I'm helping someone out, so they can't keep us tucked away all day!


----------

